# 2005 Altima leaking...HELP



## toolhuman (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello all. I have a 2005 Altima SE-R 2.5. Water is somehow leaking into the front and rear passenger side floorboard. Everytime it rains I have a nice puddle of water in the back, and the front is a bit damp. Does anybody know what could be causing this? Could the air conditioning system be causing this?

I live in Germany, so it's a bit hard to take an American spec car to a German Nissan dealership for questions. Altimas aren't sold over here, so I'd like to get some insight before I try my luck at the local dealership. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

toolhuman said:


> Hello all. I have a 2005 Altima SE-R 2.5. Water is somehow leaking into the front and rear passenger side floorboard. Everytime it rains I have a nice puddle of water in the back, and the front is a bit damp. Does anybody know what could be causing this? Could the air conditioning system be causing this?
> 
> I live in Germany, so it's a bit hard to take an American spec car to a German Nissan dealership for questions. Altimas aren't sold over here, so I'd like to get some insight before I try my luck at the local dealership. Thanks!
> 
> Mike


You might want to start by figuring out what kind of car you really have. There is no such thing as a SE-R 2.5


----------



## toolhuman (Jul 30, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> You might want to start by figuring out what kind of car you really have. There is no such thing as a SE-R 2.5


oops, 2.5 S is what i meant. don't know why i typed that.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

start by checking your weatherstripping around your windows. another thing to check is to make sure all your windows are completely up. it sounds stupid but i do that with my work truck all the time.


----------



## Jerad (Aug 24, 2005)

Check the water. Does it smell/taste (please not too much) sweet? If so, it's probably a cracked or leaking heater core. If your car is not parked in the open while raining, I would say this is probably the problem. If your car is parked outside in the rain and suddenly the puddles are worse, then you should take it in so that an autobody expert can begin the long process of locating the leak.


----------



## toolhuman (Jul 30, 2005)

Jerad said:


> Check the water. Does it smell/taste (please not too much) sweet? If so, it's probably a cracked or leaking heater core. If your car is not parked in the open while raining, I would say this is probably the problem. If your car is parked outside in the rain and suddenly the puddles are worse, then you should take it in so that an autobody expert can begin the long process of locating the leak.


thanks! actually, the water is pretty clean. i believe i've narrowed it down to the air conditioner. the only time puddles form is when i have the air conditioner on for a prolonged amount of time. i think something must be plugged up. i am by no means a car expert, so i'll take it into the dealer and let them figure it out.


----------

